# 1948 Schwinn



## ducetherestorer (Sep 4, 2006)

I have 1948 Schwinn frame, spring forks, gooseneck, and crank. I tried bolting up 26" parts to this bike and they did not fit did Schwinn make a 28"  and if they made 28" parts how hard would they be to find? Is this bike to be sold on Ebay? I would really like to restore it but I don't want to pay a arm and a leg to restore it.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2006)

post pictures


----------



## ducetherestorer (Sep 8, 2006)

*1948 Scwinn Whizzer*

Everything is pointing to Schwinn Whizzer. I was checking out prices to restore this bike and I just don't have that type of money. How much would the frame, forks, crank and seat post would be valued. The frame was red but has been repainted blue the chrome needs a really good cleaning but the frame is solid. I thinking of putting it on Ebay


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 8, 2006)

something is up. in '48 I don't think Schwinn put out a 28" there were lightweight bikes though they would be 26" or 27". next most whizzers were either 24" or 26", I've seen more 24"s. so the common whizzer is going to be most likely smaller than 26" not bigger, or possibly 26". so I have several questions.

are you sure it is a Schwinn? there were these weird things made in Europe and India and China called "Commuter Bikes" which were 28". there were many brands of them.

what led you to think whizzer? the size? is there something with the frame?

In what way did the 26" parts not fit. and what parts did not fit?

and most importantly can you post a few photos? maybe even one or two with the parts that didn't fit.
thanx.
Scott


----------



## ducetherestorer (Sep 13, 2006)

*The fork lead me to think its a 48*

The forks and the spring lead me to beleive it is a Whizzer the gap between the fender and the front fork some type of spacer was used just like the Whizzers The photos on the internet look just like the front springs and the frame is the same shape I'm kinda buzzy with some other bikes right now and as soon as I have time I will post photo( The more rain in Ohio the more time to spend on the web) I trying to restore Three bikes before Winter so be patient with me Thank You


----------

